# where to begin. hrm.



## sdshoars (Nov 21, 2008)

i doubt anyone will remember me from last i was here (i owner two alpines in 2008/2009, but sold them when i popped out a newborn and couldn't handle it anymore).

i've talked my husband back into goats, but we won't be getting them for at least another year (we are thinking about moving to washington, and i don't want to deal with moving goats). i didn't know a whole awful lot about my big girls to begin with, but i want to make sure i do this right this time around. i mean, don't get me wrong, i spoiled the big girls rotten, and they had beautimous babies, but i want to make sure i am buying animals with dang good conformation this time, and i don't know how you guys learned all about this!? is there a book about what i should be looking at/ what is good confomation?

i think i'll start with two girls, maybe three, and maaaybe, if i have the room, a buck. we shall see.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

The goat bug docent go away. :wink: I am sure you will enjoy them again once you move and get settled in. It is great that you aren't in a rush and can search for great goats! 

I had purchased the Judges Book from AGS and have read it tons of times learning about conformation. It has god illustrations and points out good and bad points in general and also has some detail on specific breeds. For the $20 I found it a wonderful learning source. Now that I fount The Goat Spot I have learned a bunch here also!


----------

